# long term rental in Lagos



## bunterboy99 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi

Does anyone know an agency in Lagos who specialises inlong-term rentals? I have a two-bed residential flat which I'm looking to rent out...

Many thanks


----------



## somanyhands (Apr 9, 2011)

There's a company called Real Living, in Lagos, who seem to be touting (in other areas of t'interweb that I visit) for long term lets.
I don't have contact details for them but I'm sure they can be found by googling


----------



## candula (Apr 20, 2012)

*Long term rental*

I am looking for a long term rental in or around Lagos, possibly from August/September for up to about 5 years.

One person, none smoker and no pets.


----------



## bunterboy99 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi, just picked up your message that you are looking for long term rental in and around Lagos. Are you still looking? If you are, let's have a chat. What is the best way to contact you?


----------



## candula (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi , thanks for contact and yes still looking, can be contacted on 00351 912295764 or [email protected]


----------



## candula (Apr 20, 2012)

Bunterboy,,,there are a couple looking for the type of apartment you have on another forum,,as I have not now got your number, if you call or email me I will pass info on to you.


----------



## bunterboy99 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi, you can call me on 07836 729412....many thanks


----------



## candula (Apr 20, 2012)

Have sent the person a message as well as you.


----------



## Jeanette55 (Jul 16, 2012)

bunterboy99 said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone know an agency in Lagos who specialises inlong-term rentals? I have a two-bed residential flat which I'm looking to rent out...
> 
> Many thanks


Hello

I have two friends who are currently looking for an apartment in Lagos, is it still available?


----------



## bunterboy99 (Jun 8, 2011)

Jeanette55 said:


> Hello
> 
> I have two friends who are currently looking for an apartment in Lagos, is it still available?


Hi, yes it is still available. You can email me at [email protected] if you would like more details.

Thanks

Nick


----------

